# Saratoga En Pointe



## Pyotr

The National Museum of Dance placed 24 of these around the town of Saratoga Springs recently, in honor of the museum's 50th anniversary. It took me awhile to figure out what they were - 5 foot tall fiberglass pointe shoe sculptures. (a ballerina's foot). Here's a few of them I caught with my camera.


----------

